

A JavaScript Curiosity Regarding addEventListener - rob_react
http://www.drunkenfist.com/304/2009/04/02/a-javascript-curiosity-regarding-addeventlistener/

======
arb
It looks like standard behaviour defined by event cancelation and default
actions in the W3C DOM2 Events spec. Whether this is cross-browser or not
isn't obvious. Suppressing default actions with event.preventDefault() seems
to work in Firefox, at least.

------
lhorie
The answer is in the comments on the blog post already.

------
geuis
Post this on stackoverflow

